# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  امهات اول ابتدائي

## misslord

السلام عليكم 
شخباركم عشاكم طيبشو رايكم نسوي قروووب نتجمع فيه كان فيه قروب بس ما ادري وين اختفى 

بنسولف ويا بعض عن سوالف المدرسة * الامتحانات* اوراق العمل 

وان شالله نفيد ونستفيد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

حلو الموضوع

----------


## عيون الغلآ

للرفع

----------


## بنت زايد 557

اوكي انا ولدي في صف اول

----------


## ام داانه

للرفع

----------


## قمر هيا

انا ولدي صف اول في مدرسة خاصة والحمدلله مريحييييييييني واااااااايد يرد البيت ماشالله عليه حافظ كل شي

----------


## دانة الكون

ما شاء الله على ولدج والله يحفظه لج ان شاء الله 

ان ولدي صف اول مدرسة حكومية بس بصراحه واااااااااااااااايد شادين على اليهال والله توهم صغار ولين الحين ما شفت اوراق عمل مال الرياضيات الانجليش والساينس واحس مناهجهم وايد صعبة عليهم

----------


## ام مــحــمــد

هلا خواتي انا عندي استفسار بسيط 

عيالكم الي بصف اول باي سن كم عمرهم يعني؟؟؟
وشو هو السن المناسب للصف الاول؟

----------


## AFQ33339

بسالكم عيالكم مدارس شراكة

----------


## m-lady

عمر ولدي 5سنوات و7 شهور

الله يحفظه صغير على صف الاول..

----------


## rahaf777

للرفع

----------


## fofo_00

انا بنتي صف اول مدرسه خاصه

----------


## باحثة حقوق

انا بنتي عمرها ست سنوات و شهرين بصف اول مدرسة خاصة

----------


## nourlglb

انا بنتي فالصف الاول فمدرسة الشراكة

احس المناهج صعبة عليهم وهالكينها بالواجبات 

الله يعين اليهال ويعينا وياهم

ما تلاحظون ان الحال انقلب

يعني اول المعلمة تشرح واتعلم والام تراجع

الحين العكس لازم البنت اتكون محضرة الدرس فالبيت والمعلمة اتراجع وتصحح بس !!!!!

----------


## معلمتي

أنا معلمة صف اول ممكن اساعدكم

----------


## ريم 8

مشكوووووووره ام محمد والله يعطيج العافيه على المجهود الي تبذلينه وووووايد اشكرج على الملفات الله يحفظ عيالج وعيالنا ويوفقهم.....

----------


## ريم 8

الغاليه ام الامارات ممكن اعرف ولدج في اي مدرسه .....الله يحفظهم لج ويوفقهم....

----------


## misslord

حبايبي بغيت اوراق عمل رياضيات الفصل الدراسي الثاني الفصل الاول وحده العشرات والوحدات

----------


## ليندااااا

مشكورات وربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## nourlglb

.......................  :Smile:  .................

----------


## misslord

اتمنى نستفيد من خبرات بعض

----------


## ليندااااا

مشكورات

----------


## امـ الامارات

> الغاليه ام الامارات ممكن اعرف ولدج في اي مدرسه .....الله يحفظهم لج ويوفقهم....


هلااختي ولدي الكبير مدرسة حمودة بن علي النموذجية داخل بوظبي
صف ثالث 
وبنتي الي بصف الاول عين جالوت االباهية

----------


## misslord

حبايبي بغيت امتحان في التربية الاسلامية لاخر محور في كتاب الفصل الاول 
وامتحان رياضيات في فصل من كتاب الفصل الثاني 
وعربي في درس حجا وعنتره 
هذيل كلهم امتحانات الاسبوع الياي 
الله يعين

----------


## امـ الامارات

> حبايبي بغيت امتحان في التربية الاسلامية لاخر محور في كتاب الفصل الاول 
> وامتحان رياضيات في فصل من كتاب الفصل الثاني 
> وعربي في درس حجا وعنتره 
> هذيل كلهم امتحانات الاسبوع الياي 
> الله يعين


حبوبه عندج منتدى البوبه التعليميه واااااايد زين اانا اطبع ورق عمل لعيالي من هناااااااااااااااك 

بتوفيق

----------


## امـ الامارات

> حبايبي بغيت امتحان في التربية الاسلامية لاخر محور في كتاب الفصل الاول 
> وامتحان رياضيات في فصل من كتاب الفصل الثاني 
> وعربي في درس حجا وعنتره 
> هذيل كلهم امتحانات الاسبوع الياي 
> الله يعين


امتحان العرب بحط لج فكره عنه 
بيعطونهم تقريبا ونا ادرس بنتي كذي والله اعلم 
اكمال الحرف مثلا الحرف الاول من خلال معرفتها للصورة مثال بيحطون صورة شمس 
تحتهاا ______مس تكمل الحرف الاول 

اكمل المقطع بما يناسب من مقطع ساكن او مدود 
مثال ____فلة ((حافله))

تصنيف الكلمات في الجدول مد الوا ومد باليا والمقطع الساكن 
بطحط لهم كلامااااات والبنات يختارون ويحطون في الجدول 

وتوصيل بين الصوره والكلمه 

وتحليل وتركيب 

والله يوفق عيالنا انا بعد بنتي عندها الا الاسبوع امتحان يوم الخميس 

واي سؤال انا حااااااضره

----------


## يمنات

بارك الله فيج ام الامارات

----------


## يمنات

هذه اوراق عمل للوحده الخامسه مادة اللغه الانجليزيه موضوع الالعاب
حلو كثير انشا الله يستفيدو حبايبنا

http://www.gulfup.com/X1knilh5xgc5

----------


## يمنات

حبيباتي كنت غايبه لفتره كان عندي ظروف 
و ما دخلت الموضوع 
انشاء الله نرجع بقوه و نفيد بعض

----------


## البآرونهــ

ياناااااااااس ..

وين ام محمد .؟؟؟؟


من زماان ماشفتهاااا .. عسى الماانع خير

----------


## ام سلامة.

انا بنتي صف اول ....
والله واااااااااااااااايد متعبتني ..

----------


## شوك و ورد

موفقين حبـايبــي ,,

----------


## امـ الامارات

> ياناااااااااس ..
> 
> وين ام محمد .؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> من زماان ماشفتهاااا .. عسى الماانع خير


ام محمد مو جوده بس خمني من اهي من العضوااااااات انا عرفتهاااااااااااااا صاااااااده ام محمد ^________^




> انا بنتي صف اول ....
> والله واااااااااااااااايد متعبتني ..


اتمنى تشاركي معنا واي سؤال نحن مارح نقصر 




> موفقين حبـايبــي ,,


الله يوفق الجمييييييييييع

----------


## nourlglb

للرفع ...................

----------


## شيكي

الله المستعان انا بنتي صف اول والله وايد تعبانه وياها مس الانجلش مول مب شي والله مب معاطتنهم شي في الكتب واليوم مطرشه ورقه لازم البنات يحلون الكتاب كامل ويسلمونه يوم الاحد والله حرام يعني ضغط فضيع ع اليهال جنهم ثانويه مب اول كله بصوب ومدرسة لبرياضه اللي تبى ملف انجاز

----------


## يمنات

> الله المستعان انا بنتي صف اول والله وايد تعبانه وياها مس الانجلش مول مب شي والله مب معاطتنهم شي في الكتب واليوم مطرشه ورقه لازم البنات يحلون الكتاب كامل ويسلمونه يوم الاحد والله حرام يعني ضغط فضيع ع اليهال جنهم ثانويه مب اول كله بصوب ومدرسة لبرياضه اللي تبى ملف انجاز


هلا اختي بنتج في اي مدرسه يعني الانجلش حكومي او بريطاني
و انشا الله نساعدج الله يكون في عونج

----------


## يمنات

:Sob7an:

----------


## أم غلا34

رررررررررفع

----------


## يمنات

هلا بام الغلا عاش من شافج

----------


## أم غلا34

عاشت أيامج حبوبة

----------


## ام ميثوهـ

وانا نفس شي بنتي صف اول بس المدرسه الحمدلله زينه 
المشكله انهم يعطونهم امتحانات نفس الكبار

----------


## أم غلا34

الله يعينكم والله 
أنا بنتي السنة اليايه بتكون أول ابتدائي 
بس مب عارفة أي مدرسة أدخلها حكومية طبعا 
أسماء اللي في قراين ولا الشارجة النموذجية

----------


## يمنات

يقلو النموذجيه احسن 
نظامهم ان كل المواد بالانجلش عاد اعربي و التربيه الاسلاميه

----------


## أم غلا34

*بس أبغي أعرف كيف نظام المدارس النموذجية*

----------


## ام بنوتات

وانا بنتي باقي شهرين بتكمل 6 سنوات الله يحفظها من كل شر 
وهي بمدرسه خاصه بمنهج بريطاني 
ما شاء الله عليها هي شاطره وتحب التعلم 
وانا عندي بنتي الثانية بسجل عل السنة الجاية في الروضه 
بس فكرة احطها في الحكومي لانها وايد بتتعبني في الخاص

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

بنااات بني ياس ولدي ف صف اول مدرسة عمير بن يوسف بس ابا انقله السنة الجاية لأي مدرسة ثاانية لصف ثااني ابتدائي 
شو تنصحوني طبعا مدرسة ف بني ياس تكوون حكوومي

----------


## يمنات

البارونه ولدها في مدرسة نموذجيه اشوفها تمدح المدرسه
و تانا ولدي في حكوميه مدرسة اةوكيه و المعلمات مؤهلات ممتازات و بالنسبه للواجبات عندنا واجبات عربي و اسلاميه في البيت 
و الانجليزي كان الفصل الاول و خلصنا الكتاب بالنسبه للعلوم و الرياضيات في المدرسة يحلوها يعني ما فيها تعب

مشاء الله معلمة العربي ممتازة تعرف توصل المعلومه اشوف اهتمامها زايد عن حده
قلت امكن الوزارة مركزة على العربي

----------


## امل الامارات8

للرفع

----------


## biskoota81

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال صدق درجات النشاط 30 درجة مقسمينها :
10 في الصف
و10 النشاط اللي هم يطلبونه 
و 10 حق النشاط اللي يكون من الام (اوراق عمل او عمل مجسم او اي شي يخص المادة)

بنتي صف اول في مدرسة حكومية بس حبيت اتأكد من المعلومة اللي تعرف تفيدني

----------


## الكعبييه

منو عيالها في النشء الصالح

----------


## مواطنة مظلومة

انا بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات و3 شهور صف اول مدرسة شراكه وايد واجبات ووايد مراجعات بس الحمد لله بنتي شاطره مب مظايقني غير انه مافي تركيز على التربية الاسلاميه يعني والله الين اليوم ما يابت واجب تربية اسلاميه لا في حفظ قرآن لا احاديث من اول السنه الين اليوم وكلمتهم وهم خبر خير...
بس الحمد لله بنتي من الروضه حافظه 19 سوره والبركه في مديرة الروضه حافظ عليها وايد مركزه في تعليم البنات صح لغه عربية وانجليزيه ورياضيات وبالاخص حفظ القرآن
الحين احاول ادور لها مدرسة ثانية انقلها صف ثاني ما اباها تكمل في هالمدرسة خلاص

----------


## noor200

انا بنتي 6سنوات و6 شهوور بصف اول الحمدلله فااهمة وعااارفة ومووول مابتعبتني شرات اخووها لاني دخلته وهوو صغييير

----------

